# 24 Day 5 (Season 5 - OAD 1/30/06) 12:00pm - 1:00pm



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Another great hour (at least so far).

Walt is a tricky s.o.b. for sure...

Updating as I watch a bit...
So, let me get this straight... Cummings tells the Prez that keeping Bauer and Novick apart will keep the trail cold, blah blah blah. And yet people back at CTU know that Bauer went to catch Cummings, and they know why. So how is it that Cummings is gonna keep that info so secret?

Meanwhile the First Lady has more knowledge of things then the President wanted to admit.

Lynn McGill (the Hobbit) makes the right decision after Buchanan calls him on the bad decision...

Walt Cummings has no stones, and our old friend in the Secret Service (Pierce) does have them. Locking out the distress code from the wimpy President is a solid example of same. The old Jack Bauer was definitely back to deal with Cummings... he should have carved him up pretty good. Funny to watch the President stand back ready to let him.

The President of course still has issues because Bauer is alive, but he can't be bothered to to make things right. Idiot.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

What a piece of crap.

I spit on these writers. They're pitiful. They're bottom feeding scum.

This show has become a sickening joke.

I'm actually stopping 33 minutes into it and going to watch 7th Heaven.

7th Heaven is better than 24.

And THAT is an amazing development.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Cummings screwed up pretty royally, and yet... he still hasn't admitted who he has been talking to all along, and that individual has been following Jack's scrambled/secure communications... uh, yeah, that oughta take another few hours to figure out.

Disbelief. Must suspend all Disbelief. Argh.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, gotta suspend disbelief more than usual for this show, but it still kicks ass.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Spoiler



I'm calling that the person behind the couch is Behrooz


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

Oh come on... the scene with Jack, Aaron, President "Nixon" and Walt Cummings was the best 24 scene... ever! Or at the very least the most satisfying!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Frank_M said:


> Oh come on... the scene with Jack, Aaron, President "Nixon" and Walt Cummings was the best 24 scene... ever! Or at the very least the most satisfying!


Satisfying would have been the mountain lion licking up after finishing off Kim Bauer.

Though the scene with Jack, Aaron, the Prez and Cummings wasn't bad. Jack is pretty good at getting the information he wants, assuming it's there to get.

I still think Cummings needs to be shot full of 'truth serum' until he blabs all he knows and then shot full of crack cocaine or whatever highly addictive stuff they can string him out on, but that's pretty much the way I feel about the idiot terrorists hiding over in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Iran and a few other places.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dswallow said:


> What a piece of crap.
> 
> I spit on these writers. They're pitiful. They're bottom feeding scum.
> 
> ...


And besides for that, how was the show?

Rather than blathering on like that, you could at least say specifically what all bugged you.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

scheckeNYK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling that the person behind the couch is Behrooz


LOL. Unfortunately, it was...



Spoiler



...a black woman. I hope it's not Sherri!



I've noticed Manny Coto is an exec producer. Which explains how the SWAT team was able to use transporters to show up on site so fast.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Not reading... not reading yet! Just had to say WOW! They are so good. 

The fine folks at 24 are doing a bang-up job. Giving us a bit more info early on, sharing (what we think is) a touch more of the real backstory, and speeding it up some - making this season's flow 'just that much' different* from previous ones to keep us on our toes.  Excellent!

Do you agree? 

*Based on my best recollections of season's past.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> And besides for that, how was the show?
> 
> Rather than blathering on like that, you could at least say specifically what all bugged you.


Oh, I will. After I recover from it. Gotta have at least a few hours to recover from the sheer stupidity portrayed by the presidential entourage.

But I think Brenda Hampton could write more believable interaction between the characters around the President. Heck, if the guy turned to the camera and plugged collecting Campbells Soup labels to benefit schools it'd make more sense than the stuff that transpired this week.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

You guys!! This was a great episode. We've known all along you have to completely suspend disbelief and timelines and relationships - whatever.

Loved the scene with Jack, Pierce, Walt, and the Pres. Go Pierce!!

Walt's face when noting that the dead guy was their inside guy... not sure I buy it. After Spenser being possibly duped, I can't buy that Walt was as well. He's bad thru and thru.

And, I can't wait to see what's next for Mrs. President.  She's not done yet...



Spoiler



My first thought was Sherri.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"It's Jack Bauer... call me on a secure line"

[pause...pause....pause]

"Tell no one."

You know, "tell no one" is the sort of thing I would have included in the original message. What if Mike gets the first message and says, "Hey, Jack Bauer just texted me!" before he gets the second message? 

If the producers continue this portrayal of the president as a spineless simpleton easily manipulated by others, the moderators will have no choice but to lock the series. 

My prediction about the thing at the end of next week's preview:


Spoiler



It's Mandy behind the bed.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh... and Jack is about to have a secret meeting with a top level advisor to the president concerning the possibly treasonus activities of another top level advisor. It's the kind of situation where he really needs to have his head in the game. So, of course Audrey thinks it's a good time to call Jack up and discuss their relationship.  The next time they need a video demo of the effects of nerve gas, can they use Audrey? :up:

Is there a reason Walt hasn't given up Nick Knight yet?

"Jack Bauer was supposed to have been killed hours ago". Refresh my memory... was there anything to indicate that they were trying to kill Jack before Lt. Keffer attacked him in the clinic? It seemed like the only plan we saw executed was to frame him for Palmer's murder.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

scheckeNYK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling that the person behind the couch is Behrooz


That was my first thought too. How awesome would that be?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Best. episode. ever.

Maybe an exagerration, but this was an AWESOME hour of 24. The scene with Walt, prez, and Aaron the secret service hero was top notch.

I finally figured out that our new top terrorist reminds me of Jude Law. I have no idea why it took me so long.

I want to see more of Evelyn, the 1st Lady's assistant. She is easy on the eyes.

As for previews:


Spoiler



I thought Sheri was dead. Did I wishfully imagine that from Season 3, I think? I'm crossing my fingers and agreeing with a previous poster: MANDY!!!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Chapper1 said:


> That was my first thought too. How awesome would that be?


Especially if it turns out that he's the leader of the German Group(tm).


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Maybe I am reading to much into it but that smirk on the first Lady's face was kind of sinister looking. Could she be involved in something devious?


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I really enjoyed this episode a lot. I was surprised to see Walt confess the whole plot to the president. I thought he was going to make up some kind of lie. I didn't see that coming at all.

I'm also surprised to see that a few people deplored this episode. For me, the President was established as a boob last season and I'm not surprised to see him continuosly act like an idiot as this season moves on.

And, indeed,



Spoiler



It does appear to be an African-American woman rising with her hands up behind the bed. I've stared at the paused image and if it's not a woman, it's a boy. BEHROOOOOZZZ! Seriously though, if they bring back Sherry Palmer, the writers better have a DANG good explanation of how she is still alive!!! Personally I'd like to see Nina back, but of course that would be just as difficult to explain.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Maybe I am reading to much into it but that smirk on the first Lady's face was kind of sinister looking. Could she be involved in something devious?


I hope so, I have always like Jean Smart and would like to see her be more then a simpering broken down shell of a person

...maybe kick her husband in the nuts durring a news conference.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Awesome episode. The writers on this show are just great. They really ratcheted up the hatred for Walt Cummings-and in saunters Jack Bauer and his trusty knife!  

President Logan probally had to go change his suit after that.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

I loved the interaction between Diane and Audrey in this episode. I'm actually getting to like Audrey this season.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

With how they've built up this President to be, I don't think anything he did was out of character. He's shown all he seems to care about is his legacy, and having your top aide involved in a terrorist plot doesn't help the ol' legacy much.

I didn't like all the blathering going on between Audrey and Diane & Jack. Everything will be fine in 19 hours, so give it a rest ladies.

The one thing I really like about this season is how they've thrown the whole mole thing on it's ear a bit.

Not only did they find the big presidential traitor this fast, but he "gave him self up" before the big confrontation.

Where was the presidential retreat again? Didn't Jack tell Mike he'd be there in 15 minutes.

It probably takes Jack 15 minutes to get out of the CTU parking lot, so i'm not really sure why he's stopping and chatting with Audrey.

Intertime and dimensional wormhole near CTU maybe?

-smak-


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> My prediction about the thing at the end of next week's preview:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh yeah, that would be great! Just so long as it's


Spoiler



naked Mandy!


----------



## hereafter (May 18, 2005)

I love how Jack's able to get to the Presidential compound faster than Diane and her son were able to walk to the exit of CTU. During the four-way split right around the commercial break, they were still oh-so-slowly walking down the hallway at CTU. Employees must have a super-fast Batman-like exit out of the building and into a waiting vehicle. 

I'm glad Jack's women are still there to provide some good fast-forwarding opportunities on this episode.

Also, about the previews for next week:



Spoiler



Since the couch (bed?) "almost-reveal" shot is at the end of the preview and several scenes before that look like Jack and company are battling what look like either very well-dressed terrorists or secret service agents, my first thought was that the person who's slowly getting up with their hands up is going to be Wayne Palmer, the brother, but if most of you think it's either a woman or a child, I'm thinking one of the now Palmer orphans (his son or daughter) from last season. Although I agree with everyone, Mandy making another appearance would be great, but she wouldn't be hiding behind the furniture, so I don't think it's her...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Walt's inside man who was found dead in the cargo container looks like Viggo Mortensen's alcoholic older brother.



Spoiler



And it couldn't be Behroooooz. He's dead. And is Sherri dead?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Everyone worrying about ctu's exit, don't you remember the side unguarded entrance that what's her name escaped out of when they discovered she was the mole? that's the quick exit  

Im convinced anyone who tries to keep this timeline credible will have a heartattack during one of their posts. Wont happen.

I think this would have been a much better ep if Mrs Prez smacked him on the face in front of the staff, as he has pretty much been dissing her the whole time in front of them by the plans shuttling her away to the loony bin. I also think the prez should have smacked walt after he found out he's a traiter. And I do think Mr scardey pants, after realizing walt was a terrorist, really woulda picked up the phone quicker or yelled for the secret service since he's such a wimp.

I think at the moment jack was on walt, the prez was probably thinking, wow, i better not piss off this guy. It was also wild to see jack giving orders to the SS and they didn't even flinch, they obeyed him without so much as a nod from the prez. I do wish diane took audreys place in this show. Much better personality and no ick factor like audrey.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TIVOSciolist said:


> I loved the interaction between Diane and Audrey in this episode. I'm actually getting to like Audrey this season.


Actually, I have to agree that Audrey is a bit more likeable so far this day (season). But I'm hoping Diane doesn't completely disappear, either.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Burn in hell.............preview posters......

Should we not have any info in these threads regarding the previews for the following week?

Even saying something like "who do you think is the one standing just off-camera.....looks like it could be XYX....."

I thought we set a precedent with the Lost threads that they were not to contain any info related to the previews.

Shouldn't we be following that precedent? I know I could just not read the thread, but then I lose out on talk related to the actual episode.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW. 24 must be losing steam as this thread is still on the first page. I just remember that it is fiction.

I really wanted Jack to gouge out Walts eyes. It reminded me of my ffavorite Jack line from S1:

"Somebody get me a hacksaw"


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I thought it was a pretty good episode so far... still trying to figure out who exactly Lynn is working for... and quickly realizing the Chinese probably won't even enter into the equation into this season (but holding out hope), unless they prepare their "covert ops" very quickly, guess there's always hope for them to come after jack next season


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

I had a blast. It was fun.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm sure glad I didn't vote for President Wimp!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

jlb said:


> Burn in hell.............preview posters......
> 
> Should we not have any info in these threads regarding the previews for the following week?
> 
> Even saying something like "who do you think is the one standing just off-camera.....looks like it could be XYX....."


Umm....that made up quote you are attributing to the spoiler posters is pretty ridiculous. Are you really getting upset that someone wrote "about the previews" not in spoiler tags? Or a response of "that would be great" not in spoilers being a spoiler? Huh? Seemed to me people were doing an awfully good job of respecting the spoiler nazi's wishes. (of which, I am sometime one.  )


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

danplaysbass said:


> WOW. 24 must be losing steam as this thread is still on the first page. I just remember that it is fiction.
> 
> I really wanted Jack to gouge out Walts eyes. It reminded me of my ffavorite Jack line from S1:
> 
> "Somebody get me a hacksaw"


S2, actually, and I think it was the first hour. MAYBE the second.

On the radio the other day they played a Jack Bauer clip that sounded familiar but I can't remember when it was. He said something like,

"I'm gonna shove this towel down your throat. I know you don't think I can, but believe me, I can. I'm not gonna let you choke on it, though, I'm gonna let it soak up some digestive fluid, and then I'll pull it out... slowly... and it'll burn... slowly..."

Any ideas?

MAN that was Jack Bauer in true form, wasn't it? And Secret Serviceman Aaron saves the day! That guy is so cool, I'm glad they've kept him around all this time. If I'm not mistaken, wasn't he the person originally assigned to Palmer when he was still a congressman?

Greg


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

When Jack pulled out that knife, we paused it and made popcorn. True story.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I guess that's what's different in this season. Everything is explained within one or two episodes, so there are no real mysteries to discuss. Everyone is instead talking about the previews for next week (which I don't watch).

Anyways, I guess the only mystery now is if the vampire a bad or good guy?


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

awesome episode! boy, that is the fastest hour on tv. not sure why doug is so upset, but to each their own. then again, he likes austrailian rules football  

best show on tv by far. Lost now seems to go at even more of a snail's pace now...


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

goMO said:


> awesome episode! boy, that is the fastest hour on tv. not sure why doug is so upset, but to each their own. then again, he likes austrailian rules football
> 
> best show on tv by far. Lost now seems to go at even more of a snail's pace now...


Loved the episode. Wish they would show two hour episodes every week for twelve weeks.

I'm not sure what Doug is upset about either, but from what I have seen he complains a lot about many things.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

gchance said:


> S2, actually, and I think it was the first hour. MAYBE the second.
> 
> On the radio the other day they played a Jack Bauer clip that sounded familiar but I can't remember when it was. He said something like,
> 
> ...


That was day 1. He hijacked that banker's limo and threatened to rip out his intestines when they digested the wet towel he was going to ram down his throat. However, he got the guys profile from Nina and that was more of a scare tactic than anything. Then he took away his heart meds and punched him in the chest. The guy died, Jack was pissed.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

gchance said:


> S2, actually, and I think it was the first hour. MAYBE the second.
> 
> On the radio the other day they played a Jack Bauer clip that sounded familiar but I can't remember when it was. He said something like,
> 
> ...


I think that was from S2. I recall a scene where he captured a bad guy in a parking garage then tied him up and delivered that line.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Spoiler



Per the other poster... I don't remember Baroozz biting it... we just see him being taken away... but i doubt it would be him



Great episode, except for the phone call between Jack and Audrey...
Even my wife was yelling: "Priorities people!!!!" 
You can talk about that stuff later....

Thinking it through... I think the next angle they have to take is...

How did Palmer know about this?

Also... What was with the "smirk" on the President's Wife's face during the final (corner) shot?

I love the knife to the Eye... and Arin (sp?)... "That won't do you any good sir, I disabled the panic code" Loved it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I had previously been enjoying this season despite a few suspensions of disbelief. But this was absolute trash and I am considering cancelling my season pass. That's how bad it was.

The one redeeming quality was that the secret service guy finally acted like he should have. I've been waiting for that moment and cherished the few minutes of goodness in the otherwise craptastic episode.

I'll ignore all the minor nitpicks and just concentrate on the total stupidity of Walt, the President, the guy who rigged the canisters, Audrey, the new boss from division, and so forth. I'm sorry, but I can only be jerked around by the writers so much. I can't really enjoy a show if 90% of the characters are acting randomly and stupidly just because the writers want to have some gotcha moments. If I wanted that I'd watch daytime soaps.

Why did Jack continue to beat up Walt when he first came in the room? Was that his revenge moment? Walt didn't seem very injured by that.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Talon said:


> Loved the episode. Wish they would show two hour episodes every week for twelve weeks.
> 
> I'm not sure what Doug is upset about either, but from what I have seen he complains a lot about many things.


He's probably still reeling from the loss of 7th heaven. Time heals all wounds. 
plus sometimes people dont take shows for what they are and overanalyze them or have too high of standards. 

I think PBS does documentaries with no/little poetic license. But wouldn't that be boring watching 100% accurate shows with their timelines etc?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

newsposter said:


> He's probably still reeling from the loss of 7th heaven. Time heals all wounds.
> plus sometimes people dont take shows for what they are and overanalyze them or have too high of standards.
> 
> I think PBS does documentaries with no/little poetic license. But wouldn't that be boring watching 100% accurate shows with their timelines etc?


God forbid someone should hire a writer for 24 with more than 3 brain cells.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

dswallow said:


> God forbid someone should hire a writer for 24 with more than 3 brain cells.


Your outrageous claims lessen your argument.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Maybe I am reading to much into it but that smirk on the first Lady's face was kind of sinister looking. Could she be involved in something devious?


I know! I can't wait to see what more becomes of her character.



newsposter said:


> I think this would have been a much better ep if Mrs Prez smacked him on the face in front of the staff, as he has pretty much been dissing her the whole time in front of them by the plans shuttling her away to the loony bin.


I thought the same. I was cheering for her to slap him!! 

---
And, I really thought we were all doing pretty well with the spoiler tags... seems to me that people are listening and trying to abide by requests such as that.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Your outrageous claims lessen your argument.


That's how bad 24 is this season.

I can't tell if you're joshing with me or agreeing with me through sarcasm.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm not Fofering you.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Let me preface this by saying I am a huge fan, and I'll watch this show no matter what, cuz it's good television... but...

Two things I can't get over...



atrac said:


> I'm also surprised to see that a few people deplored this episode. For me, the President was established as a boob last season and I'm not surprised to see him continuosly act like an idiot as this season moves on.


I understand the pres is a boob, but they are writing him over the top boobiness. This guy is a complete idiot and has no sense of anything but "his legacy". How can he be that much of a pushover. Walt threatens him and his legacy, so he just falls into line with Walt's wishes? " Oh ok, yeah, let's stop CTU. Uh, what do we do now? " It's annoying. And then Jack saves the world again, and he stands there in front of the pres hands folded head down, WITH RESPECT! This pres couldn't hold Jack's jock strap, and Jack knows it. Palmer was a guy to respect. This guy is lame.



ebonovic said:


> Great episode, except for the phone call between Jack and Audrey...
> Even my wife was yelling: "Priorities people!!!!"
> You can talk about that stuff later....


Secondly, how come these chicks always have to have a heart to heart with Jack in the middle of a crisis? Can't it wait one day? Audrey. Kim last season? When she HAD to tell her dad that she's dating Chase. Tony and Michelle. I can understand civilian chicks being paranoid and wanting to know the deal and Jack has to calm them down. But CTU personnel? In the middle of a terrorist crisis? If I were Jack, I would've hung up on Audrey. "Gottagobyetalkaboutitlater".

And since when did Audrey's opinion matter in CTU's strategy making?

Love the show.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

dswallow said:


> That's how bad 24 is this season.


Did you watch past seasons? 24 has always been "bad" in the way you're describing. In fact I'd say past seasons were MUCH worse. I think the show has improved this season.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

jlb said:


> Burn in hell.............preview posters......
> 
> Should we not have any info in these threads regarding the previews for the following week?
> 
> ...


Perhaps I'm not reading this as closely as you are, but can you point out where people are directly talking about preview information?!

Within spoiler tags there has been some talk, but not so much outside of it.

And even then, without context, the discussions that have so far taken place don't go far into providing any information about future episodes.

Me thinks some people are still hypersensitive about preview spoilers, sheesh!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And it couldn't be Behroooooz. He's dead.





Spoiler



That's what everyone thought about Jack too. 



BTW, regarding Aaron Pierce, everybody's favorite Secret Service agent: didn't he do something similar to this (break the "rules" to do the right thing and save the day) in a previous season?

I think it was the season where the VP was attempting a coup and Mike Novic dropped Ensign Ro down a staircase. Pierce did something he wasn't supposed to do in order to help Palmer, right?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dswallow said:


> God forbid someone should hire a writer for 24 with more than 3 brain cells.


I think the way the plots are intertwined are decent, no way the worst tv on today. Just do me a favor and please continue to watch so yet another favorite show doesn't get canceled!



SoBelle0 said:


> I know! I can't wait to see what more becomes of her character.
> 
> I thought the same. I was cheering for her to slap him!!


I guess a swift kick would be out of line though huh? I hope she somehow turns out to be very important in all this and he's begging her to help him. Then SHE gets to see him carted away to the looney bin.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Speaking of Mike Novic dropping Ensign Ro down a staircase... has anyone come up with an adequate explanation as to why he is still allowed to operate in the highels levels of government?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Regarding past seasons...



Spoiler



...I guess I was thinking Behrooooooz got shot in the hospital basement by his father. But it was the other way around, wasn't it? Behrooz is still alive? And who died in Sherri's apartment when Wayne was there?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Regarding past seasons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Behrooz was handed over to Marwan, I forget exactly why. The understanding was that Marwan had him killed, but we didn't see it (or even see it portrayed as happening just out of view, like was done with Behrooz's mother) so _technically_ he could be alive, but that would be a massive lead weight on top of the disbelief we're are trying so desperately to suspend


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Regarding past seasons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think Behrooz was presumed dead after Marwaan and his men picked him up. He had the tracker implanted in his skull and they cut it out. We never saw Behrooz again, and everyone assumed they finished him off. And since we did that, it would be the perfect reason for the writers to pull him out of thin air and shock us.

I don't remember the scene exactly, but didn't Sherri and Julia Miligant have a shoot out and both of them died at the apt? I know one shot the other, and then maybe Wayne's accomplice finished the job.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

DLiquid said:


> Did you watch past seasons? 24 has always been "bad" in the way you're describing. In fact I'd say past seasons were MUCH worse. I think the show has improved this season.


This season until this episode has had some of the same issues as previous seasons. And actually the first 4 hours were pretty good. This episode, at least for the first 33 minutes was one non-stop horrendously bad scene after bad scene. Usually you get 5 minutes of reasonable behavior for every 5 or 10 minutes of stupidity. Well, not this episode; at least not the first 33 minutes.

It was just too much to continue to take. At least without a break.

It reminds me of that itty bitty country that managed to launch a rocket ship to the moon in some really old movie I forget the name of. The country was portrayed as a joke. 24 is inadvertently doing the same with the presidency. It's gone beyond unbelievably bad this year. It's insulting.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> And since when did Audrey's opinion matter in CTU's strategy making?


This season she is the OFFICIAL representative from the Department of Defense office...



Spoiler



Where as last season... she kinda just did a role since she was there


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> This season she is the OFFICIAL representative from the Department of Defense office...


Ah, nepotism at it's finest. Who do you think was more qualified for their post.. Kim Bauer at CTU, or Audrey.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> Two things I can't get over...
> 
> ......And then Jack saves the world again, and he stands there in front of the pres hands folded head down, WITH RESPECT! This pres couldn't hold Jack's jock strap, and Jack knows it. Palmer was a guy to respect. This guy is lame.


Yes he is lame, but we know Jack puts the safety of the country above all. I think his showing respect to such a weak man was not because of the man himself. Jack respects the office of the President. And he also needs the Presidents trust and approval to continue to help with the current crisis. He wants to be on his good side.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

David Fury and Manny Coto are excellent writers and probably the reason I'm enjoying this season so much. Last night was David Fury's first episode. If you'll recall, he wrote "Walkabout" on Lost and Hurley's first episode as well ("Numbers.")

About Behrooz:


Spoiler



They filmed two different (but connected) scenes of his rescue/survival last season and you can see them on the DVD. I would assume that means his character is alive.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> Ah, nepotism at it's finest. Who do you think was more qualified for their post.. Kim Bauer at CTU, or Audrey.


If you are asking if Kim Bauer would be a good post, then yes, I can confirm her acting is so bad she couldn't even play a wooden post.

Note, this isn't a slam on the looks of Ms. Cuthbert, who I wouldn't chase away for any amount of money. It's a direct slam on her character and her apparent inability to act as anything other than a bimbo.

Audrey would be infinitely more qualified at CTU. She has the DoD connections and knows her role. Kim Bauer seems to know hers too -- get into some lame brained self-inflicted trouble just to give the viewers some sort of distraction during "filler" time on the series. Unfortunately her role stretches the imagination way too far, and causes viewers like me to trash the character completely.

If they really want to use her as a distraction, then I would suggest having her play the role of lifeguard and camp her at a nice swimming pool where we can have a few hawties around to fill the screen and provide nice viewing distractions. At least then we wouldn't need excuses to have her rip off clothing to tease viewers


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

President Logan has always been weak and lame. Look at last year. He constantly had those deer-in-the-headlights look and had to ask a former president to make decisions for him. I don't think what we saw this hour is so out-of-character for him. It sounds like even his wife is the one telling him what to do in his presidency.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I would like to understand what your major complaint is about this episode? You dont believe its possible! President Nixon did some pretty nutty things in office. So did Clinton and yes Bush in my opinion. 

They are all so worried about their legacy they wont admit mistakes cant keep plowing ahead. Nixon would probably have been fine if he just said yep we hired some overzealous campaign and we sacked them but he couldnt admit it.

The fictional Logan is pretty much the same sort of guy. He after all didnt get into office on his character or even have to really campaign. He got in because the previous president (died) as result of a terrorist attack. 

Now if your complaining about the cell phone business all over the place well thats a bit of dramatic license. 

If your complaining about Audrey calling Jack, I can buy that because she figures he could die at any moment and doesnt want to deal with the guilt she went through the last 18 months.

If your complaining about the really fast cars to get around LA. Thats more dramatic license. 

At least its not the old any bozo can walk into CTU episode we have seen before.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Doe eyed because the president was just taken out of commission less than a day ago and being a little uneasy in dire circumstances is one thing. Months later and still being doe eyed may even be plausible. But we are talking about supreme stupidity and incompetence the likes of which even forrest gump would find implausible.

Nevermind whether such a man would ever really be vice president. That's just the tip of the iceberg with this character. He's 24's equivalent of the girl in underwear who goes to investigate the scary sound knowing that there's a serial killer nearby and that werewolves have just eaten her neighbor.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

busyba said:


> Speaking of Mike Novic dropping Ensign Ro down a staircase... has anyone come up with an adequate explanation as to why he is still allowed to operate in the highels levels of government?


Only thing I can think of is that people forgive and forget. How many people in real life have done bad things yet are still in power positions? Many


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I enjoyed the episode but I was rolling my eyes at all the Jack/Audrey crap. I was waiting for the old organ music they used to play on soap operas. It was a bit much. The rest of the episode was great, though. I'm counting the hours until the President is curled up in a corner in a fetal position. He's nearly there now.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

DancnDude said:


> President Logan has always been weak and lame. Look at last year. He constantly had those deer-in-the-headlights look and had to ask a former president to make decisions for him. I don't think what we saw this hour is so out-of-character for him. It sounds like even his wife is the one telling him what to do in his presidency.





zalusky said:


> The fictional Logan is pretty much the same sort of guy. He after all didnt get into office on his character or even have to really campaign. He got in because the previous president (died) as result of a terrorist attack.


It's definitely not out of character, but they are making it way over the top, and so unbelievable that you wonder how this guy rose thru the ranks to even be considered a running mate. No one at that level of power makes it that far being a pushover or short sighted. A politician can only survive by being cutthroat and decisive. He would have been exposed when he ran for school board. It just makes it very annoying to watch. Still watching, though.

Waiting for the next day where.....



bdowell said:


> If they really want to use her as a distraction, then I would suggest having her play the role of lifeguard and camp her at a nice swimming pool where we can have a few hawties around to fill the screen and provide nice viewing distractions. At least then we wouldn't need excuses to have her rip off clothing to tease viewers


They need to have the "holding the college sorority summer camp hostage" crisis.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I had to run out last night and forgot to record 24. Does anyone know if there will be a replay (can't find anything at tvguide.com). Alternatively, is there somewhere I can read a synopsis of the episode? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow. A few people wearing crankypants today. This is a TV show, folks. Would you complain about reality checks in a James Bond movie? Why does this show have to be sooo credible? If you want to really stretch reality, watch Love Monkey... or Gilmore Girls.



Spoiler



I thought we were told at the end of last season that Behrooz was dead.





Spoiler



The FLOTUS looks suspicious, could the pop-up person be her little assistant gal?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

ADG said:


> I had to run out last night and forgot to record 24. Does anyone know if there will be a replay (can't find anything at tvguide.com). Alternatively, is there somewhere I can read a synopsis of the episode? Thanks in advance.


Doncha have a Tivo?

Greg


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Granny said:


> Wow. A few people wearing crankypants today. This is a TV show, folks. Would you complain about reality checks in a James Bond movie? Why does this show have to be sooo credible? If you want to really stretch reality, watch Love Monkey... or Gilmore Girls.


Some people answer every complaint about poor writing with "It's a TV Show." That really is a lame attempt to excuse something that does not have to be done poorly, and in hundreds of telelvision series was not done poorly. So why must it be done poorly in this show? Why is that a requirement for this plot to work?

They're not acting like total idiots in James Bond movies; they've established a credible universe and characterizations that work well. 24 is filled with bumbling fools (including the writers) that just completely erodes any chance at enjoying the show for the story. They may as well just have a show called "blow things up and race around scared" because that's all this show is apparently good for.

They don't even try to make the timeline believable in any sense of the word anymore. They just keep taking shortcuts hoping you'll just let them get away with it. But more and more they grown completely dependant on having those liberties. And it's become harder and harder to let them get away with it for the sake of the story.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Doe eyed because the president was just taken out of commission less than a day ago and being a little uneasy in dire circumstances is one thing. Months later and still being doe eyed may even be plausible.


Not that we know how he would have performed as President, but Dan Quale was pretty doe-eyed and thats reality.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Behrooz:


Spoiler



No, we were never told he died. A lot of people *****ed about them leaving that plot thread dangling. The scenes were cut for time.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

dswallow said:


> They're not acting like total idiots in James Bond movies; they've established a credible universe and characterizations that work well.


Really? I love James Bond movies but you must not have seen "Die Another Day". James Bond para-surfing a tidal wave created by a sun powered laser? Credible?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Talon said:


> James Bond para-surfing a tidal wave created by a sun powered laser?


Was it a laser capable of emitting a beam of pure antimatter?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

ADG said:


> I had to run out last night and forgot to record 24. Does anyone know if there will be a replay (can't find anything at tvguide.com). Alternatively, is there somewhere I can read a synopsis of the episode? Thanks in advance.


12 point recap of the show. I appologize for any spelling mistakes.



Spoiler



-) Jack get's the Okay to go after Walt - Contacted Mike Novak... Secure call was over heard by "big bad guy"... and got the phone call to Walt.
-) Jack "new" girlfriend, talks to Audrey, after she talked to Jack and found he still loved her
-) Driver of the Semi Truck, was tinkering with the Nerve Gas canisters; but was seen leaving the cansters.. by "yellow" tie guy
-) Prez Wife was caught by Aaron in the Stables, she talks to him a bit about Palmer.
-) Walt reveals to the President what he has been doing, stating that he is a patriot and that the nerve gas was on it's way to terrorist base where it will be detinated by sat. President believes him, and then has Walt basically take over.
-) Jack meets Mike, but is immediately taken by the Secret Service guys
-) Aaron talks to Jack...
-) Aaron frees Jack, Disables the security phone system, and help Jack get into see the President with Walt.
-) Jack kicks the crap out of Walt, put a knife to his Eye to get him to reveal what else he knows. He tells them about the container... which ticks off the President, which thought Walt told him everything.
-) President appologizes to the First Lady, but she doesn't accept the applogy.. but is still at the camp
-) They raid the Container only to find the "inside guy, the driver mentioned above"... dead.. and the Nerve Gas Gone
-) Yellow Tie guy, has the Nerve Gas... Calls the President and Walt, basically saying.... YOU F-UPPED... you where going to bomb us!!! we are now going to bomb you with this stuff....

End of episode.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Just a nit... it's Aaron.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Best season of 24 ever!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Best season of 24 ever!


Don't know if I'd agree with that, but certainly not as bad as Doug makes it out to be. And I usually agree with him on just about everything. Sorry Doug  .


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> 12 point recap of the show. I appologize for any spelling mistakes.


You shouldn't have had to spoilerize that should you? I'm getting confused about the rules. Since this is a spoiler thread about the current show, anything about the current show should be unspoilerized. Right?


----------



## hereafter (May 18, 2005)

Does anybody know if these 18 months between Day 4 (last season) and Day 5 (the current season) are still taking place in what would have been the remainder of Keeler's term? If so, then I can take President Logan still being around and even still being a "boob". If there's been an election between then and now, however, there's no way he would have been elected for a full term of his own, current administration notwithstanding...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Don't know if I'd agree with that, but certainly not as bad as Doug makes it out to be. And I usually agree with him on just about everything. Sorry Doug  .


I'm not saying the season is that bad -- the first 2 episodes were great; the next 2 were pretty good; I'm saying after the 33 minutes of this episode, I couldn't take the garbage anymore and had to take a break.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Just a nit... it's Aaron.


Ahh... Thank you... (I have a co-worker behind me that spells it the other way)

As for the "spoilers" around the recap....

"technically" no... I didn't have to, but.... since it was a full recap of the show... I didn't want to push the envelope on it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

push away, don't let the spoil sports get you 2nd guessing yourself.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

ebonovic - Thank you very much - that's very kind of you 

So if I understand correctly, as far as we know Walt is not one of the bad guys - he was duped by them into thinking he was performing a patriotic act? And please remind me who Aaron is - is that the lead Secret Service agent on the Presidential detail? Thanks again.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I agree that President Wimp is overdone, but he's no worse (or not much worse) than the [email protected]$$ stuff Kim's pulled. Maybe, if we're lucky, he'll get eaten by a mountain lion.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

ADG said:


> ebonovic - Thank you very much - that's very kind of you
> 
> So if I understand correctly, as far as we know Walt is not one of the bad guys - he was duped by them into thinking he was performing a patriotic act? And please remind me who Aaron is - is that the lead Secret Service agent on the Presidential detail? Thanks again.


Actually Walt is a bad guy by reason of stupidity. He was fine with the assasination of Palmer as long as it advances what he thinks is in the best interests of the US.

You are correct about Aaron.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

ADG said:


> ebonovic - Thank you very much - that's very kind of you
> 
> So if I understand correctly, as far as we know Walt is not one of the bad guys - he was duped by them into thinking he was performing a patriotic act? And please remind me who Aaron is - is that the lead Secret Service agent on the Presidential detail? Thanks again.


In general... yes... not sure "Duped" was the correct word... I think he was doing everything the way he thought he was... but what "they" had planned as a "trick" to terrorists has now backfired.

Yes, Aaron is the Lead Secret Service Agent (same guy we have seen the last few seasons)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It is worse, though, because he's supposed to be the president. I can believe that somewhere in this country is a girl who is as dumb as kim. I can't suspend disbelief enough to get into the show if the president is so totally unbelievably incompetent. It just is so far from what I see as plausible that it interferes with my ability to enjoy the show.

Especially because the first several episodes seemed to be a marked improvement over previous seasons. 

I will keep the season pass unless this keeps happening. I still enjoy this show most of the time. I am a pretty forgiving guy in terms of suspension of disbelief. But I am not forgiving of blatant manipulation by the writers when it was not necessary. I can understand when I get manipulated because the writers must get from point a to point c, such as in SW Ep 3 when darth vader had to become darth vader. But I don't get why I must be manipulated to get from point A to point C when they could just change point C to point D.

Wow, I bet that made no sense. I'll hit post anyway.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

allan said:


> I agree that President Wimp is overdone, but he's no worse (or not much worse) than the [email protected]$$ stuff Kim's pulled. Maybe, if we're lucky, he'll get eaten by a mountain lion.


Some of the Kim stuff was light years dumber than anything this season. Getting picked up by a psycho, becoming a hostage in a 7-11, running from a mountain lion, all totally unrelated to the the Jack Bauer plot but miraculously taking place in the same 24 hour period. Another one that wasn't quite as bad, but was still pretty lame, was the pres' bro having an affair with Sydney Poitier's wife. The Sherry stuff was usually pretty dumb too.

So far this season there haven't been any real eye-roller storylines for me. The president is a wimp, they established that last season. As was mentioned, throw Dan Quayle into a hostage crisis and see how he does. It's overdramatized in 24, but it's not really that hard to believe we could end up with a tool for a president if our president died in a plane crash.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> it's not really that hard to believe we could end up with a tool for a president if our president died in a plane crash.


Or even without the plane crash.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks again  Now if they'd only show a repeat airing before the next episode


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

busyba said:


> Or even without the plane crash.


IBTL?


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

I used to be one of the biggest gripers about 24, but I find this season to be far better than the last. Does it have groaner moments, yes. But if this is the season that pushes ya over the edge, I don't know how you made it through last season


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

chewbaccad said:


> But if this is the season that pushes ya over the edge, I don't know how you made it through last season


The straw-that-broke-the-camels-back theory covers this.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

So, Walt goes to the president, and basically admits to treason. After a few minutes, he's got the Prez playing along with a covert plan that has already cost innocent American lives and allows terrorists to possess nerve gas...


----------



## Sopranoman (Dec 16, 2001)

dswallow said:


> The straw-that-broke-the-camels-back theory covers this.


Any your still watching? 

How would you have re-written the first 33 minutes BTW?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Given that Logan was the V.P., it's reasonable to theorize that President Heller chose him for reasons OTHER than his ability to lead - political reasons, such as that he appealed to a certain constituency.

I have no problems believing that Logan never thought he would be president, and is perpetually in over his head. In fact, he seems to have developed somewhat since last season, in terms of his ability to operate as President. He's still laughably incompetent, but significantly less so than last season.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

newsposter said:


> I think PBS does documentaries with no/little poetic license. But wouldn't that be boring watching 100% accurate shows with their timelines etc?


There's a lot of fake stuff in nature shows also.

There's supposed to be a line that shouldn't be crossed. However, fake sound effects seem to be O.K. (Otherwise, why do we always hear birds chirping in the background?) A stick up the backside of an insect to get it moving for the camera is also acceptable to many photographers.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> It is worse, though, because he's supposed to be the president. I can believe that somewhere in this country is a girl who is as dumb as kim. I can't suspend disbelief enough to get into the show if the president is so totally unbelievably incompetent.


What was your reaction to Quayle's spelling of potato?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Given that Logan was the V.P., it's reasonable to theorize that President Heller chose him for reasons OTHER than his ability to lead - political reasons, such as that he appealed to a certain constituency.
> 
> I have no problems believing that Logan never thought he would be president, and is perpetually in over his head. In fact, he seems to have developed somewhat since last season, in terms of his ability to operate as President. He's still laughably incompetent, but significantly less so than last season.


That's President Keeler. Heller was (is?) the secretary of defense (Audrey's father, played by William Devane). And my recollection is that 18 months passed between S3 and S4, and another 18 months between S4 and S5. So, S5 is three years after S3, and in S3 Keeler wasn't President yet. So, assuming Presidents still have four year terms on 24, we're still in Keeler's first term.

I don't think FLOTUS' smirk at the end indicated that she's been in on anything until now. Only that, starting now, she might start making things difficult.



Spoiler



Per the previous discussion, Behrooz is not "we saw a body" dead. Sherry is "we saw a body" dead. The Milliken wife shot Sherry and then shot herself.


I [edit: originally didn't] spoilerize this (my understanding is that spoilers from this episode, and every episode airing before it, are permitted in the episode threads), but I won't say why it is, isn't, or might be relevant from the previews either. [edit: but I've now spoilerized them to "err on the side of caution"]

Does it make sense to anyone that Palmer would share national security information with FLOTUS, but not with either of his former chiefs of staff, either of whom would be in a better position to do something about it?

Also, why wasn't Novick immediately released once Jack's story about Walt turned out to be true. Who's going to run the government now?

I'm a bit confused on "guy in the computer room" who was talking to Walt and monitoring Jack's phone calls. Was he in on Walt's plan to blow the stuff up on the high seas, or was Walt planning to double-cross him too?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

aindik said:


> I'm a bit confused on "guy in the computer room" who was talking to Walt and monitoring Jack's phone calls. Was he in on Walt's plan to blow the stuff up on the high seas, or was Walt planning to double-cross him too?


To me the jury's still out on that one. He said he was working for the White House, and acted surprised when he was told that he let a known assassin (Lt. Keffer) into CTU to assassinate Jack Bauer.

But is it true? In 24, you never know. He could turn out to be the main bad guy in hour 24, or be naked next season, killing that season's President. You never know.

Greg


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

gchance said:


> To me the jury's still out on that one. He said he was working for the White House, and acted surprised when he was told that he let a known assassin (Lt. Keffer) into CTU to assassinate Jack Bauer.
> 
> But is it true? In 24, you never know. He could turn out to be the main bad guy in hour 24, or be naked next season, killing that season's President. You never know.
> 
> Greg


No, I wasn't talking about Spenser the CTU underling mole. I was talking about Walt's terrorist contact, who was seen in this episode listening to Jack's call to Mike Novick and telling Walt "there's only one thing you can do."


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

gchance said:


> To me the jury's still out on that one. He said he was working for the White House, and acted surprised when he was told that he let a known assassin (Lt. Keffer) into CTU to assassinate Jack Bauer.


Wrong guy. He's talking about the guy who Cummings has been talking to on the phone, who seemed to be the mastermind behind the plan. The question is, did Cummings know exactly who he was talking to? If not, he really thought he was talking to the guy who later showed up dead in the storage container. If so, he is still holding back information from Bauer, since the mastermind dude might know a lot of info about the terrorists.

EDIT: aindik beat me to the punch.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Spoiler






aindik said:


> Per the previous discussion, Behrooz is not "we saw a body" dead. Sherry is "we saw a body" dead. The Milliken wife shot Sherry and then shot herself. I won't spoilerize this (my understanding is that spoilers from this episode, and every episode airing before it, are permitted in the episode threads), but I won't say why it is, isn't, or might be relevant from the previews either.








Spoiler



Put yourself in the shoes of the spoiler freaks. You just clarified the status' of Behrooz and Sherry, two characters that are dead/assummed dead. The spoiler activist, while not knowing what the hell you're talking about, knows very well you aren't talking about anything in the episode they saw and knows very much from your next line that you're definitely talking about the previews for next episode. On the 1st page, a spoiler-nazi(for lack of better phrase) overreacted, but if the post had been in response to your post, I would not have thought it was an overreaction. It is not difficult to spoilerize things.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jradford said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Put yourself in the shoes of the spoiler freaks. You just clarified the status' of Behrooz and Sherry, two characters that are dead/assummed dead. The spoiler activist, while not knowing what the hell you're talking about, knows very well you aren't talking about anything in the episode they saw and knows very much from your next line that you're definitely talking about the previews for next episode. On the 1st page, a spoiler-nazi(for lack of better phrase) overreacted, but if the post had been in response to your post, I would not have thought it was an overreaction. It is not difficult to spoilerize things.


Difficult? Certainly not. But for a person who doesn't want to read spoilers, but would want to read summations of past episodes, telling which is which is difficult when everything is in spoiler tags. Case in point. Your post lambastes me for posting supposed spoilers. One who won't highlight spoiler-ed text will never see it. They don't know it's not really a spoiler.

I think it's pretty clear that the people I discussed in my post have pretty close to zero chance at being in that scene in the preview that was discussed in that first post. Discussion of their status is tongue in cheek. And not just a little bit.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

aindik said:


> Difficult? Certainly not. But for a person who doesn't want to read spoilers, but would want to read summations of past episodes, telling which is which is difficult when everything is in spoiler tags. Case in point. Your post lambastes me for posting supposed spoilers. One who won't highlight spoiler-ed text will never see it. They don't know it's not really a spoiler.
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that the people I discussed in my post have pretty close to zero chance at being in that scene in the preview that was discussed in that first post. Discussion of their status is tongue in cheek. And not just a little bit.


I think you'd be suprised by how much the people that care about spoilers completely disagree with you. My point is that you are almost flaunting, "I don't have to spoilerize this because...." when people that care would much rather you just err on the side of caution. I know most people DO err on this side, but I just don't get why there are still some people that don't.

That's all the response you get out of me. I READ the spoilers, so it doesn't have any effect on my enjoyment. Just trying to lend a hand to those that it does effect.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

OK, a very entertaining show (for the most part) but once again, the writers seem to have no concept of what the overall storyline is and what has already happened. We're supposed to believe that these fundamentalists held an airport hostage in order to steal nerve gas. Nevermind that the noise of an operating airport would be a much better cover for that operation than an airport surrounded by SWAT teams. Am I missing something, wasn't that the whole purpose of the siege? 

According to Walt, the original plan was to steal the nerve gas and ship it to Russia. How would David Palmer knowing about that pose a threat to national security? Why would Walt think it was necessary to assasinate him? 

What was the purpose of setting up Jack? Did they want to kill him? Flush him out? If the latter, why? Why did Walt want to kill Jack when he was at CTU? Jack knew no more at that point than anyone else at CTU. Why single him out if you're truly trying to prevent the information about the nerve gas getting out? 

How did Walt think that it was a good idea to let innocent people die in an attempt to blow up nerve gas in a terrorist camp? If he really wants to send a message to the terrorists, why not just drop a smart bomb on their camp?

Is Erwich (Yellow Tie) in cahoots with the sinister guy that Walt's been talking to? How are they linked? Is Sinister Guy now going to be pissed at Walt for trying to double-cross him, or is he going to be pissed that Erwich stole the nerve gas from him?

Overall, it's highly entertaining, but just as with previous seasons, you can't take the developing plot and plug it in with the previously revealed portions of the plot or they just don't make any sense. You have to take each episode as a standalone thrill ride and forget that the overall plot doesn't make a lick of sense. I guess that's what happens when you have 24 episodes all written by different writers rather than one central team sitting down and mapping out the entire season prior to beginning production of the first episode.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jradford said:


> I think you'd be suprised by how much the people that care about spoilers completely disagree with you. My point is that you are almost flaunting, "I don't have to spoilerize this because...." when people that care would much rather you just err on the side of caution. I know most people DO err on this side, but I just don't get why there are still some people that don't.
> 
> That's all the response you get out of me. I READ the spoilers, so it doesn't have any effect on my enjoyment. Just trying to lend a hand to those that it does effect.


OK, I've gone back and edited it. You can edit your post to "unquote" me if you'd still like to protect everyone who hasn't read in the past hour.

But I still think what I posted doesn't qualify as a spoiler. But I spoilerized it just in case. Now, spoiler-sensitive people won't be able to read it, even though it doesn't spoil anything. Oh well.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll give it a shot. The workday is slow right now.


devdogaz said:


> OK, a very entertaining show (for the most part) but once again, the writers seem to have no concept of what the overall storyline is and what has already happened. We're supposed to believe that these fundamentalists held an airport hostage in order to steal nerve gas. Nevermind that the noise of an operating airport would be a much better cover for that operation than an airport surrounded by SWAT teams. Am I missing something, wasn't that the whole purpose of the siege?


Yes, this is what we are supposed to believe. Eye-rolling, but there have been similarly ridiculous setup plans in 24.



> According to Walt, the original plan was to steal the nerve gas and ship it to Russia. How would David Palmer knowing about that pose a threat to national security? Why would Walt think it was necessary to assasinate him?


The original plan was to steal the nerve gas, ship it to Russia with the terrorists, and then detonate it. Two-pronged effect: 1) Kills terrorists, and 2) implicates the terrorists as having WMD's such as weapons grade nerve gas allowing them to increase the military and worldwide efforts against terrorists. I'm pretty sure the message is that David Palmer was very much against this highly illegal idea, and was going to do what it took to stop it. Killing him was the decision Walt's side felt was necessary.



> What was the purpose of setting up Jack? Did they want to kill him? Flush him out? If the latter, why? Why did Walt want to kill Jack when he was at CTU? Jack knew no more at that point than anyone else at CTU. Why single him out if you're truly trying to prevent the information about the nerve gas getting out


They needed a fall guy for killing the president. Walt somehow knew (we still don't how yet) that Jack was still alive. Last year, Walt convinced the prez. that Jack needed to die bc of the Chinese Embassy issue so setting up Jack was an easy call. Sending in someone after he had been cleared and was working with CTU is a bit more complicated unless it really is a case of "Jack knows too much and maybe we still have a shot at getting away with this if he's dead." With the knowledge we have, it gets a bit 'stretchy,' I agree, with the assassin being sent into CTU.



> How did Walt think that it was a good idea to let innocent people die in an attempt to blow up nerve gas in a terrorist camp?


WALT'S A PATRIOT!!!



> If he really wants to send a message to the terrorists, why not just drop a smart bomb on their camp?


Well, the whole point of the nerve gas being in the hands of terrorists was to allow them (the US) to increase the worlds military presence against terrorists. I think it has to be inferred that just dropping a bomb on camp in a country that we are not at war with was not seen as logistically possible and Walt's people refused to accept this.



> Is Erwich (Yellow Tie) in cahoots with the sinister guy that Walt's been talking to? How are they linked? Is Sinister Guy now going to be pissed at Walt for trying to double-cross him, or is he going to be pissed that Erwich stole the nerve gas from him?


This doesn't have an answer yet. The answer that we've been led to believe, kind of, is that the sinister guy with the TV's was working with Walt and the White House against the terrorists. I think they are setting us up for something, though.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Of for chrssakes, lets just start spoilerizing everything. Then the spoiler-shy can enjoy reading absolutely nothing in every thread. 

We're seeing people spoilerizing past show stuff for those who are behind, current stuff for those who haven't seen the show yet, and preview stuff is being spoilerized for those who mistakenly think knowing anything about the future of the show will ruin it. At this point we're going to have to start tagging each spoiler as a past, current, or future spoiler so you can tell which ones you should read. Let's add another layer of rules on.

Thank god I don't mind reading spoilers. I feel for those who do.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jradford said:


> WALT'S A PATRIOT!!!


And his father is THE DISTRICT ATTORNEY!!!

Oh, wait... wrong Fox show. 

And one other thing:


Spoiler



This isn't really a spoiler, I just thought this would cool to post something just for the "spoiler-reading" clique. If you read this, put "IRS" (for: "I read spoilers") at the bottom of your posts in this thread. This will be our secret signal to one another and the spoilerphobic people won't know what's going on. hee hee hee!!!

ONE OF US! ONE OF US! GOOBLE GOBBLE GOOBLE GOBBLE!!!



IRS


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

The rules for spoiler tags are pretty simple and easy to follow. In this thread people complained about untagged stuff that did not break the rules, while other people put things in spoiler tags that should not be there.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Completely off topic, but it's tax time. I hate the IRS.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

That person? In the preview? It's someone from the IRS. Apparently, when Jack faked his own death this year, he didn't file his income taxes.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> It's someone from the IRS. Apparently, when Jack faked his own death this year, he didn't file his income taxes.


That raises an interesting point. How many laws did he break, either directly or indirectly, by faking his death? And what mundane consequences were there (like having to pay his "death tax"?).

Presumably Kim got money from his life insurance policy, so that's insurance fraud right there. What else?

The least of his worries is the IRS.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

DLiquid said:


> The rules for spoiler tags are pretty simple and easy to follow. In this thread people complained about untagged stuff that did not break the rules, while other people put things in spoiler tags that should not be there.


while others didn't tag stuff that should have been, etc.etc... Jack doesn't have to pay taxes. His motto has been, and always will be, "to hell with the IRS."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Completely off topic, but it's tax time. I hate the IRS.


Shouldn't that be in spoiler tags?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Didn't Jack work for the IRS before transferring to CTU?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Didn't Jack work for the IRS before transferring to CTU?


His torture techniques _are_ rather sadistic and barbaric..

He was probably trained by the IRS.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> Some of the Kim stuff was light years dumber than anything this season. Getting picked up by a psycho, becoming a hostage in a 7-11, running from a mountain lion, all totally unrelated to the the Jack Bauer plot but miraculously taking place in the same 24 hour period. Another one that wasn't quite as bad, but was still pretty lame, was the pres' bro having an affair with *Sydney Poitier's wife.* The Sherry stuff was usually pretty dumb too.
> 
> For the record, the guy was not Sydney Potier!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> For the record, the guy was not Sydney Potier!


"They call me Mr. _Bauer_!" 

IRS


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

All I can say is if I start another 24 thread I am gonna include a disclaimer that says NOT A SINGLE DARNED SOUL has a right to complain about any spoiler about any show, past, present, or future, that may or may not be discussed in the thread once started -- i.e., any darned thing goes. The entire thread would have to be assumed to possibly include a spoiler on any and every show ever made or that ever could be made, meaning preview spoilers don't need tags, spoilers of info on past shows wouldn't need tags, etc.

Can people tell I have almost no patience for people that are crying over spoilerized information?!


I try to be patient, really I do, but it's like dealing with the darned IRS.

I really am beyond the point of patience. If you don't want to know, then don't read the threads. Stop demanding that the world revolves around you. Even the IRS doesn't expect that crap.


The old internet adage, don't be easily annoyed, and don't be annoying doesn't seem to apply to some persistent spoiler whiners. If it did, they'd perhaps let a few things slide and worry over bigger issues.

That's my $.02, here before the lock and before the IRS taxes it away from me because There is a better way.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I enjoyed the show and thought it was
Riveting. I have no other comments on the show or the
Storylines.


----------



## borther (Jan 22, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Doe eyed because the president was just taken out of commission less than a day ago and being a little uneasy in dire circumstances is one thing. Months later and still being doe eyed may even be plausible. But we are talking about supreme stupidity and incompetence the likes of which even forrest gump would find implausible.
> 
> Nevermind whether such a man would ever really be vice president. That's just the tip of the iceberg with this character. He's 24's equivalent of the girl in underwear who goes to investigate the scary sound knowing that there's a serial killer nearby and that werewolves have just eaten her neighbor.


Don't forget, Dan Quale was VP once


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

to those that say you will kill the SP if the show doesn't get better. Will you honestly? Have you dont it before? See, with a show like this, I dont see how you can invest more than 1-2 weeks then just kill it. You just gotta see how it ends! 

There have been times I've watched a pilot (Joey) and said never again. But with a series like 24, dont you feel like you gotta know what happens and also get a return on your investment?

or you just cutting yor losses on your tax return?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Awesome episode. I think this is turning out to be the best season since the first. So who should Jack end up with Audrey or Diane. And could the person behind the couch be:



Spoiler



Derek, Diane's son?



Sorry, didn't have time to read the whole thread, just wanted to post my observations and speculations.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Conjecture about what happens in the future does not need to be spoilered. Spoilers are for things you know happen later -- such as previews or information provided by others such as articles on the show or a synopsis you've read, etc. If you're just making guesses or are otherwise just exploring ideas concerning current or past scenes/stories, they're not spoilers.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Spoiler



I think more people will die in future episodes. Possibly due to gun fire, stabbing, or nerve gas. Maybe some explosions, too.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jradford said:


> What was your reaction to Quayle's spelling of potato?


You are now the second person who has attempted to bring up a political debate in this thread. Regadless of what you think about past or present politicians, suffice it to say that even if they were to have 50 strokes in a row and be brain-dead vegetables, they would still make better leaders than Logan.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Now three people who watched too much tonight show and saturday night live spoofs. I guess Ford was worse too because he kept tripping over the stage before he played Fletch in movies.

Sorry to say that I don't place as much worth into poor spelling, speech-giving, or debating skills as the rest of you. I'll take someone who is not quick on his feet but at least has a modicum of integrity over someone who is willing to sell out his country and commit treasonous, impeachable acts as president at the drop of a dime because a single advisor who has himself admitted to deception and treason told him so.

And yes, I will cancel the season pass if it continues to be written like this episode and not the previous ones from this season. I believe there are more than a few of us...


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Walt's inside man who was found dead in the cargo container looks like Viggo Mortensen's alcoholic older brother.


Funny! My wife made virtually the exact same comment! 

We're in the camp of those who are loving this season, btw.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hm.. I also thought the guy looked eerily like Viggo.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

I still want to know why the white house can afford all sorts of fancy tv's and computer equipment but can't get a remote control that was made after 1978.

When Mike turned off the nerve gas video, there was an audible clicking sound effect from the remote, then another sound effect of the remote being set down on the table. Can they not get a new remote with quiet buttons? I mean, heck, I got an 8 device programmable, learnable remote from Amazon for $10. Can't the white house do the same?

Oh, wait, maybe I should have put that in spoiler tags. 

Jeff

BTW, IRS


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

busyba said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't see this addressed, he brought David a sat-phone so he could call Jack I think. Season 2 I believe.

KD


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Spoiler



Anybody planning on doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

kdelande said:


> Didn't see this addressed, he brought David a sat-phone so he could call Jack I think. Season 2 I believe.


Cool. I knew he looked familiar! Thanks.

IRS


----------



## Sopranoman (Dec 16, 2001)

busyba said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody planning on doing anything exciting this weekend?





Spoiler



Buying a couch. You?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jeff92k7 said:


> I still want to know why the white house can afford all sorts of fancy tv's and computer equipment but can't get a remote control that was made after 1978.
> 
> When Mike turned off the nerve gas video, there was an audible clicking sound effect from the remote, then another sound effect of the remote being set down on the table. Can they not get a new remote with quiet buttons? I mean, heck, I got an 8 device programmable, learnable remote from Amazon for $10. Can't the white house do the same?
> 
> ...


That's not the White House. It's the President's "Western Retreat," which is apparently in the middle of downtown Los Angeles, fifteen minutes from CTU. 

As for the post about the text message earlier, I wouldn't necessarily blame Jack. Novick was using a Blackberry. From personal experience, it's quite plausible that the Blackberry was simply waiting for Novick to press "More."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Sopranoman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Buying a couch. You?





Spoiler



Probably doing some car shopping.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

aindik said:


> That's not the White House. It's the President's "Western Retreat," which is apparently in the middle of downtown Los Angeles, fifteen minutes from CTU.


I


Spoiler



realize


 that. I was just using the term


Spoiler



"white house"


 to refer to the


Spoiler



orginization


, not the


Spoiler



location


.

BTW, it would have to be about a block away from CTU for Jack to get there in 15 minutes after talking to what's her name for 10.

Jeff


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody planning on doing anything exciting this weekend?


I'm going to



Spoiler



Do anything but watch TV



while



Spoiler



The Stupid Bowl



records on the tivo. When the day is over, around bedtime I'll speed through godawful



Spoiler



football



to get to the good parts:



Spoiler



COMMERCIALS



Then I'll spend the rest of the year thumbs-downing all the



Spoiler



sports



the tivo thinks I'll like because I told it to record



Spoiler



the stupid bowl



Greg


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Greg, just thumbs down the thing after you set up the recording; that'll remove the thumbs up it automatically gives when you schedule a recording. Or if you've got TiVoWebPlus installed, schedule it through there -- it doesn't automatically give the thumbs up when you schedule a new recording.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

busyba said:


> Presumably Kim got money from his life insurance policy, so that's insurance fraud right there.


Does anyone know how much standard life insurance a federal law enforcement employee gets?

(I think my office job only gives me $10,000. Not worth it to fake my own death.)


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

newsposter said:


> to those that say you will kill the SP if the show doesn't get better. Will you honestly? Have you dont it before? See, with a show like this, I dont see how you can invest more than 1-2 weeks then just kill it. You just gotta see how it ends!
> 
> There have been times I've watched a pilot (Joey) and said never again. But with a series like 24, dont you feel like you gotta know what happens and also get a return on your investment?
> 
> or you just cutting yor losses on your tax return?


I actually have done this...with Season 3. I loved both Season 1 and 2, but I just could not get interested in S3. After just a few episodes, I canceled the season pass, and that was that. I haven't watched anymore 24 since up until this season, which I'm not watching very "casually". In fact, my wife got interested in 24, and we watched S1 and S2 together. When it came time to watch S3, same thing happened. We didn't even get through the first DVD and I had totally lost interest. Never did finish, and the wife's still bitter about that... 

Not entirely sure why I lost interest. I think part of it may be the theme in S3 just didn't intique me, but alot of it does have to do with the acting and sequence of events. IMO, the novelty of "every episode is one hour" gets old relatively quickly. The whole premise of the entire series--that a terrorist plot can be uncovered and handled in the span of only 24 hours--is absolutely absurd. I was just thinking about this the other day...if 24 were allowed to spread out over a decent time span like other shows do, I honestly believe it would be a much better series.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

busyba said:


> "They call me Mr. _Bauer_!"
> 
> IRS


Funny!! 

And, why would the talk about who appeared in the "previews' be considered a spoiler?

My take, next week, or scenes coming up could/should be included as part of the current week episode!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

cowboys2002 said:


> Funny!!
> 
> And, why would the talk about who appeared in the "previews' be considered a spoiler?
> 
> My take, next week, or scenes coming up could/should be included as part of the current week episode!


How would you like your can of worms, cooked or uncooked?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

cowboys2002 said:


> Funny!!
> 
> And, why would the talk about who appeared in the "previews' be considered a spoiler?
> 
> My take, next week, or scenes coming up could/should be included as part of the current week episode!


Okay, I'll open up the can of worms....

I usually watch previews for next week. However, LAST week's previews, imho, gave away FAR too much information. You knew that Jack was going to be apprehended meeting with Mike Novick. That entire scene was so much less dramatic than it would have been if I hadn't seen the preview. Sooooo, this week I did NOT watch the previews, hoping to enjoy the show more next week.

Thank you to those who take the time to put that stuff in spoilers. I know it's a pita but for this show in particular I appreciate it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Does anyone know how much standard life insurance a federal law enforcement employee gets?
> 
> (I think my office job only gives me $10,000. Not worth it to fake my own death.)


https://fbijobs.com/fsabenefits.asp

Life Insurance

All FBI employees are covered under the Federal Employees' Group Life Insurance ( FEGLI) Basic Life Insurance, unless waived. The amount of coverage under the Basic Life Insurance is equal to an employee's annual basic pay (rounded to the next $1,000) plus $2,000. The government pays approximately 1/3 of the premium for the Basic Life Insurance and the remaining 2/3 is withheld from the employee by payroll deduction. The Basic Life Insurance includes Accidental Death and Dismemberment benefits. Employees under age 45 are given an extra benefit without cost under the Basic Life Insurance. The extra benefit doubles the amount of life insurance under the Basic Life Insurance for employees aged 35 or younger. The extra bonus does not include Accidental Death and Dismemberment benefits coverage. Beginning on an employee's 36th birthday, the extra benefit decreases 10 percent each year until, at age 45, the extra benefit ends.

Optional coverages under FEGLI can provide insurance on an employee up to five times his or her salary. FEGLI can also cover an employee's spouse and children. Besides FEGLI, both SAMBA and the Special Agents Trust Insurance (SATI) offer life insurance (for an employee and his or her dependents), Accidental Death and Dismemberment insurance, disability insurance, and professional liability insurance. All Bureau employees, not just Special Agents, may purchase the SAMBA and SATI insurance coverages.

Other Coverages

All FBI employees may join the Employee Benevolent Fund, which would pay their survivors $15,000 if they die while employed by the FBI. Special Agents may also join the Special Agents Insurance Fund which would pay a similar $30,000 benefit. Additional automatic, premium-free insurance coverages (Charles S. Ross Fund, Public Safety Officers' Benefit) exist in the event a Special Agent dies in the line of duty.

FBI employees are automatically covered, free of charge, by the Federal Employees' Compensation Act. If an employee is injured on the job, or suffers an illness that is made worse by his/her working conditions, the Department of Labor can pay the coasts of treating the injury or illness, as well as tax-free portion of his/her salary if he/she is unable to work while recovering.

FBI employees, their spouses, their parents, and even their parents-in-law are also eligible to join the Federal Long Term Care Insurance Program (FLTCIP). The FLTCIP protects against the possible heavy costs of care if a member needs help with such daily living activities as eating, bathing, dressing, toileting, or mobility, or if he/she needs care in a nursing home, assisted living facility, or hospice.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Okay, I'll open up the can of worms....
> 
> I usually watch previews for next week. However, LAST week's previews, imho, gave away FAR too much information. You knew that Jack was going to be apprehended meeting with Mike Novick. That entire scene was so much less dramatic than it would have been if I hadn't seen the preview. Sooooo, this week I did NOT watch the previews, hoping to enjoy the show more next week.
> 
> Thank you to those who take the time to put that stuff in spoilers. I know it's a pita but for this show in particular I appreciate it.


I actually agree that stuff actually in previews should be spoilered. But stuff that's tangentially related to a preview, doesn't give away the content of the preview, and is either speculation or stuff that happened last year? Not a spoiler, and spoilering it ruins the thread for people who really don't want to see spoilers, but would like to read speculation or remember what happened last year.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Now that jack's alive, does kim have to give the death faking money back?


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

tivotvaddict said:


> Okay, I'll open up the can of worms....
> 
> I usually watch previews for next week. However, LAST week's previews, imho, gave away FAR too much information.


I'm sorry, but you must not have been watching 24 for very long if you think any preview now gives away too much information. They've shown clips from the last _minute_ of the next show before.

A previous season spoiler about Chappelle:


Spoiler



They even showed Jack with the gun to Chappelle's head in that one episode, which took place literally in the last sixty seconds of the show. The entire episode was about the moral debate of whether to bring Chapelle to the spot and shoot him or not but the preview made the _entire other 59 minutes_ worthless.

P.S. I love how smiley faces stick out in the spoiler tags


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Does anyone know how much standard life insurance a federal law enforcement employee gets?
> 
> (I think my office job only gives me $10,000. Not worth it to fake my own death.)


I'm sure the insurance company will forgive Jack Bauer after SAVING THE COUTRY like 4 times and counting!! Then again, this being an insurance company, perhaps not


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I'm sure the insurance company will forgive Jack Bauer after SAVING THE COUTRY like 4 times and counting!! Then again, this being an insurance company, perhaps not


I wonder if Jack's policy is with Allstate?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> I wonder if Jack's policy is with Allstate?


In actuality, no insurance company would EVER insure JACK!!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Fine, last post on the subject.


Spoiler



The big spoiler in the preview is that there is some mystery person behind the couch. Am I incorrect in thinking that general discussion of this scene from next week, including guessing at who it is, should be in spoiler tags? If I'm wrong, my bad. Either way, the sarcastic responses and overall fantastic attitude about the whole situation was definitely appreciated. 





> You are now the second person who has attempted to bring up a political debate in this thread.


Citing a poor, grade-school spelling job is not a "debate." It made Quayle look stupid. I was too young to know at the time if he was or not, but that's how he came across.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> In actuality, no insurance company would EVER insure JACK!!


But he knows the President!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

allan said:


> But he knows the President!


and he also knows the Allstate spokesman.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

jradford said:


> Fine, last post on the subject.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You couldn't be more wrong!



Spoiler



It was a bed.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Kim is in a whole world of hurt. All that money she collected from Jack's life insurance is completely unwarranted. Her 1099 forms on her taxes are going to be all messed up and the IRS is going to find her and T-Bone her vehicle.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scheckeNYK said:


> Kim is in a whole world of hurt. All that money she collected from Jack's life insurance is completely unwarranted. Her 1099 forms on her taxes are going to be all messed up and the IRS is going to find her and T-Bone her vehicle.





Spoiler



I'd like to T-Bone her vehicle!!


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

busyba said:


> I wonder if Jack's policy is with Allstate?


Jack Bauer doesn't need life insurance. Insurance companies pay Jack for being alive.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm sure this has probably been posted before, but I couldn't find it.

http://www.notrly.com/jackbauer/index.php?topsixty


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

dswallow said:


> All FBI employees are covered under the Federal Employees' Group Life Insurance ( FEGLI) Basic Life Insurance, unless waived...


He was employed by the DoD at the time of his "death".

I guess that would still make him eligible for the the Federal Employee's Life Insurance benefits, but he wasn't on the FBI payroll.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I'm sure this has probably been posted before, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> http://www.notrly.com/jackbauer/index.php?topsixty


Didn't Chuck Norris do stuff like that too? 

http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/


----------



## Snake2025 (Jan 18, 2006)

My tivo did not record the latest episode - can anybody share it please ? PM me if you could....


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

For me this is one of the best hours of tv anywhere. It is non-stop action. I have never for a second felt like fast-forwarding through a scene in 24, yet I do it regularly in pretty much every other show I watch. The action is just non-stop.

One of the good things about it is it is larger than life. Jack Bauer has become a super hero. I was discussing this with someone today. A long time ago movie and tv heroes were always larger than life and prone to the unbelievable. In the past 20 years television has become so focused on being real and gritty that we have lost some of that sensationalism. That is exactly what 24 delivers in spades. Sure you have to ignore a lot of things that people like to pick apart, but that is easily done, though, because the entertainment level is so consistently high.

To get to this episode, this was a good one. I think this whole season is shaping up to be one of th best yet. The President drives me nuts. He is so wishy-washy and flipping flopping that every time I see him on the screen my skin visibly begins to crawl. I am sure he has more crawling in store for me.

He is like the anti-David Palmer. It is scary that I watch the show and wonder what David Palmer would have done in a particular situation.

Anyways, really enjoyed the episode, as I have pretty much everyone they have made.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> How would you like your can of worms, cooked or uncooked?


Sauteed!


----------



## hereafter (May 18, 2005)

marksman said:


> For me this is one of the best hours of tv anywhere. It is non-stop action. I have never for a sake felt like fast-forwarding through a scene in 24, yet I do it regularly in pretty much every other show I watch. The action is just non-stop.


Non-stop action?! If only that were true! The biggest problem I have with this show is that it's so NOT non-stop action. They feel the need to INTERRUPT the action every chance they get, with the most inane, mind-numbingly stupid soap-opera moments I've ever seen.

It's almost as if the writers and producers don't trust that the action will be enough for people, that Jack and the other smarter people battling the terrorists won't keep us engaged enough for an entire season or something. That we need it to switch to a "Hallmark Hall of Fame" clumsily tugging at heart-strings scene or something to get us to care for these people. Unfortunately, for me, it does the exact reverse and immediately makes me hate those particular characters who have to act like babies right before a major mission, distracting Jack Bauer and/or the other agents involved in the operation and us, to the point where we forgot what they were about to do.

If only the "Perils of Pauline" weekly ridiculous situations that Kim found herself in every week of the cougar season would have ended when that season ended, but they haven't. They've just taken on other disguises, but they are no less annoying in a show that would be perfect if it didn't digress into a cheesy soap opera every other scene.

All that said, still infinitely better than last season. Thanks to Tivo, I can fast-forward through the scenes I can't stand and others, like yourself, can enjoy it all the way through. I've come to accept that the scenes I find super silly aren't going to go away, so I just have to tailor shorter "24" episodes for myself and everything in them is a little more tolerable.

Anyway, back to the specific episode discussion. Rant over.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't think President Logan will be getting any First Lady booty any time soon.

24 has always had eye-roll elements. The Logan/Cummings tete-a-tete was this year's eye-roll moment so far. Logan buying into Cumming's plan was a bad plot twist. Harrison Ford would have punched Cummings in the face 4 or 5 times and then thrown him out a window.

I like Aaron. He's so cool. Even when he's letting someone he doesn't know beat the living doodoo out of the President's right hand man.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I think the soap opera moments are geared towards a certain demographic to keep them interested. I'd imagine, as a writer, you want to give something to everyone. So they have to put in the love scenes so as not to alienate people. Im sure when jacks killing people, the love scene lovers and saying, geez can we find out what is going on with diane and audrey for goodness sakes?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

marksman said:


> FThe President drives me nuts. He is so wishy-washy and flipping flopping that every time I see him on the screen my skin visibly begins to crawl.


Uhmmm .... eewwww!! Sounds like an episode of _Supernatural_.

Sure glad I don't have to watch TV with _you_, marksman!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

So if Jack is known to be alive again, won't the Chinese be mad again?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I like Aaron. He's so cool. Even when he's letting someone he doesn't know beat the living doodoo out of the President's right hand man.


Wha? Not know? Everyone knows Jack Bauer!! If Jack Bauer wants to beat the living doodoo out of someone, you get the pooper scooper!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> So if Jack is known to be alive again, won't the Chinese be mad again?


I assumed that was the subtext in the conversation Jack had with the President about how Jack should disappear again after the threat was over.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

newsposter said:


> I think the soap opera moments are geared towards a certain demographic to keep them interested. I'd imagine, as a writer, you want to give something to everyone. So they have to put in the love scenes so as not to alienate people. Im sure when jacks killing people, the love scene lovers and saying, geez can we find out what is going on with diane and audrey for goodness sakes?


This is an interesting theory. I hope that it isn't true, because it means that the show has gone from a work of creativity to one of pandering to the masses. Regardless, these little love stories have been in every season, so if they are doing it intentionally, at least it's not a change like in many NBC shows where the quality degrades as soap opera levels increase.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

tivotvaddict said:


> Okay, I'll open up the can of worms....
> 
> I usually watch previews for next week. However, LAST week's previews, imho, gave away FAR too much information. You knew that Jack was going to be apprehended meeting with Mike Novick. That entire scene was so much less dramatic than it would have been if I hadn't seen the preview. Sooooo, this week I did NOT watch the previews, hoping to enjoy the show more next week.
> 
> Thank you to those who take the time to put that stuff in spoilers. I know it's a pita but for this show in particular I appreciate it.


\\

Actually, I fully expected Jack to shoot, kick, hack he way out of it and break the hard perimeter!! 

Remember, he did get away earlier in this season when the baddies were after Chloe!

And how many times has he beaten the odds.

A Jack Bauer and Walker Texas Ranger Duo would be better than batman and Robin.

Can't wait until next week!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> This is an interesting theory. I hope that it isn't true, because it means that the show has gone from a work of creativity to one of pandering to the masses. Regardless, these little love stories have been in every season, so if they are doing it intentionally, at least it's not a change like in many NBC shows where the quality degrades as soap opera levels increase.


well in the context of the show (not reality), do you really think having any sort of love interest is truly necessary? I dont. Yes kidnapping a wife/girlfriend is good and all that, but is it essential to the plot? no! Are terrorists essential to a 24 plot. Yes!

That's why i submit that they are trying to do a mass appeal. To keep us wondering what will happen or if diane/audrey will not even see jack again socially.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

scheckeNYK said:


> Kim is in a whole world of hurt. All that money she collected from Jack's life insurance is completely unwarranted. Her 1099 forms on her taxes are going to be all messed up and the IRS is going to find her and T-Bone her vehicle.


Maybe she should look up


Spoiler



 Chuck Norris


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm with the camp of loving 24 this season. I think it's the second best season after the first. This show is blazing by faster than seasons past, shaking up the 24 rulebook. In SIX episodes, we've just discovered pretty much the entire terrorist plot when in seasons past, we would have had to wait at least halfway through the season. 

For those of you who are nitpicking the "soap opera" scenes, it makes sense to me that the show has to slow down every now and then to catch its breath before it picks up again. I can buy that no matter what event is going on, personal issues WILL ALWAYS be tangled in there. It's one of the hallmarks of being human beings. 

And if you think about it, 24 is essentially one big serialized soap. At least it doesn't have a witch and a talking doll.


----------



## hereafter (May 18, 2005)

tewcewl said:


> At least it doesn't have a witch and a talking doll.


That's next season, by the way...

Now come on, it's one day! They don't have to slow down and have these soap opera conversations that immediately take me out of the "it's all happening in a 24-hour period" experience.

Most people, in the middle of far less important crises, when they get a call from someone who wants to talk about their feelings, will usually say, "I'm in the middle of something, let's talk about this tomorrow." Let alone when those calls come from someone (like Audrey) who should know better (!) and are well aware of the crisis at hand. The spirit of Kim is most definitely alive and well this season and it's name is Audrey. Gee, how fun will it be when we have two Kims during the same episodes, when there's going to be three women Jack has to juggle (including Diane). It really is too bad this is a poorly-written soap opera with the occasional (usually action) scene of real tension out in the field.

Tomorrow! One day. The next day, if it'll even come, they'll have plenty of time to talk about whatever. And if the next day doesn't come because the terrorists destroyed most of the civilized world thanks to Jack Bauer being stopped to talk baby-talk with one of the many women he has to juggle on the ONE DAY before the world ended, right before a very important and delicate operation to try and insure that that doesn't happen, well then that conversation won't matter anyway.

Those scenes really do take Jack Bauer out of being said super hero and turn him into an utter wimp, completely whipped and not by just one woman, but at least two.

And I completely agree with you, this is the second best season after the first one, which, considering the last three, says very little.

Anyway, still looking forward to seeing what's ahead.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm envisioning the episode where Jack's face is seen on television and Kim shows up at CTU to kick his ass for letting her think he was dead. She'll send Stumpy and the cougar after him.


----------



## thelastvoice (Feb 14, 2004)

newsposter said:


> That's why i submit that they are trying to do a mass appeal. To keep us wondering what will happen or if diane/audrey will not even see jack again socially.


I agree.

I was discussing 24 with a coworker the other day. I commented how good I thought the episode was. She agreed and then proceeded to cite all of the various Jack/Audrey/Pam scenes as the reason she enjoyed the episode so much. I tried to discuss the main terrorist conspiracy plot points, but she didn't really seem to interested in talking about that aspect of the show.

Robert


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

tewcewl said:


> I'm with the camp of loving 24 this season. I think it's the second best season after the first. This show is blazing by faster than seasons past, shaking up the 24 rulebook. In SIX episodes, we've just discovered pretty much the entire terrorist plot when in seasons past, we would have had to wait at least halfway through the season.


But do we really? 24 is notorious (famous) for leading us to believe the plot is going one way, then revealing an entire different path. That has already happened in Day 5. I don't have any inside knowledge, just wondering . . .


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

jb007 said:


> But do we really? 24 is notorious (famous) for leading us to believe the plot is going one way, then revealing an entire different path. That has already happened in Day 5. I don't have any inside knowledge, just wondering . . .


I would have to agree with you. Based on past seasons, there has got to be a LOT more to this season than what we have seen so far. After all, we are only 6 episodes into a 24 episode season. If they have already told us everything, then what will be left for the other 18 episodes? My guess is that they are planning a lot more plot twists this season as compared to previous seasons.

Take season 3 for example... In the first few episodes, we though there was a mole in CTU trying to help break that one guy out of jail, then once in Mexico, we find that Jack was really working with the mole to try to get back in with the cartel, then we find that the cartel is trying to buy biological weapons, then we find that a completely different "bad guy" is the real bad guy for the season.

My point is that in that season, what we thought was going on was not what was really going on.

I think that there is more going on than what we know right now.

Jeff


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maybe they're finally going to delve into the German Group...


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe they're finally going to delve into the German Group...


Ok, I have to plead ignorance (a relative newbie to these boards) and say, what the heck is this German Group conspiracy?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tewcewl said:


> Ok, I have to plead ignorance (a relative newbie to these boards) and say, what the heck is this German Group conspiracy?


Somebody was behind the plots in the first few seasons (I call them The German Group because Nina spoke to them in German). They've hinted that this conspiracy exists, but never revealed anything about them.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

There was no "Medium" thread this week so I'll point out here that I heard the same "First Lady" crazy violin sound in this week's episode during one of Allison's dreams. In fact, I believe it was entirely the same piece of music.

No doubt Sean Callery moonlighted on "Medium" once again. I wonder which series he actually composed it for first? 

My apologies if someone already pointed this out somewhere in this thread or somewhere else.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi everyone. I am new to '24' this season. I am really enjoying the show.

However, the fact that each 'hour' is a real 'hour' just seems pretty bogus to me when you look at everything that happened thus far. I mean the first lady being drugged, but yet is sharp as a tack all of sudden, along with characters getting from point A to point B so quickly. Is there some kind of people-transporter that people are driving through? lol

Anyway, love the show. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The "real time" aspect of the show has faded more and more over the years--in fact, they stopped saying "events occur in real time" a long time ago, I believe early in Season 2.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IwantmyTiVo said:


> However, the fact that each 'hour' is a real 'hour' just seems pretty bogus to me when you look at everything that happened thus far.


That's just one of the concessions you have to make to have the show "work". They do a lot better now, main characters don't get kidnapped 3 or 4 separate times and get amnesia all in the course of 6 hours like they did in the first season, or get stuck in a bear trap, threatened by a cougar, then rescued by crazy survivalists who keep them locked in a fallout shelter for no reason other than conflict ("Warning: this is a plot complication! Warning: this is a plot complication!"). The cougar thing took about two hours.

It's a delicate balance between a need to keep the audience entertained and watching, and being realistic. For the character, it may be 8 hours between cataclismic event 1 and event 2, but they filled the time with eating, going to the bathroom, talking nonsense on the phone, watching TV, filling their gas tank, blah blah blah. For the viewer, only event 1 & event 2 are important. On a normal TV show, you would see event 1 and event 2, but nothing in between. In a realtime show, you can't really show all the boring mediocrity of life, so you dream up conflict.

In the end, I can suspend disbelief because I certainly don't want to see Jack Bauer on the toilet, surfing porn on his Treo.

Greg


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

gchance said:


> That's just one of the concessions you have to make to have the show "work". They do a lot better now, main characters don't get kidnapped 3 or 4 separate times and get amnesia all in the course of 6 hours like they did in the first season, or get stuck in a bear trap, threatened by a cougar, then rescued by crazy survivalists who keep them locked in a fallout shelter for no reason other than conflict ("Warning: this is a plot complication! Warning: this is a plot complication!"). The cougar thing took about two hours.
> 
> It's a delicate balance between a need to keep the audience entertained and watching, and being realistic. For the character, it may be 8 hours between cataclismic event 1 and event 2, but they filled the time with eating, going to the bathroom, talking nonsense on the phone, watching TV, filling their gas tank, blah blah blah. For the viewer, only event 1 & event 2 are important. On a normal TV show, you would see event 1 and event 2, but nothing in between. In a realtime show, you can't really show all the boring mediocrity of life, so you dream up conflict.
> 
> ...


Considering that they're in the middle of a crisis, there would be much less boring Mundane life here than in other shows. But people would still have to poop, and I don't particularly need to see that!


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

Greg, agree with your post. I wasn't really criticizing the show per se, like I said I find it very good. Just was making a newby observation. I guess it is out of the question to change the name of the show at this point to a more realistic timetable


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

gchance said:


> In the end, I can suspend disbelief because I certainly don't want to see Jack Bauer on the toilet, surfing porn on his Treo.


I think it would be great if, as a mocking shout-out to their critics, one time they have one of the tiles in the 4-scene bumpers they have when they come back from commercial showing Jack sitting on the toilet.

That would be even cooler then the McCain cameo.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

busyba said:


> I think it would be great if, as a mocking shout-out to their critics, one time they have one of the tiles in the 4-scene bumpers they have when they come back from commercial showing Jack sitting on the toilet.
> 
> That would be even cooler then the McCain cameo.


There is supposedly an outtake on a DVD somewhere where Jack sees a sign on a wall indicating "bathroom" and some other location (i.e. one left and one right), and Jack chooses the bathroom.

In one of the seasons, they at least did have Jack's cell battery die.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They also had him sitting in his car for half-episodes back at the beginning. That was when they started using Star Trek transporters, so there wouldn't be so much Jack down-time to fill.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They also had him sitting in his car for half-episodes back at the beginning. That was when they started using Star Trek transporters, so there wouldn't be so much Jack down-time to fill.


Lol. But have you noticed this year they're using helicopters much more frequently. Much better than driving everywhere in L.A. and getting to your destination in ten minutes or less, IMHO.


----------

